# Mystery Feather-Footed Chick



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So I ordered some future laying hens from Murray McMurray and this was their mystery chick. I was hoping it was also a hen but it spends most of its time beating on the other chicks. Any ideas?? (Please tell me if its a rooster because I simply can't have a full grown rooster crowing all day. I have a lot of neighbors!) Also what breed is he/she? I was guessing Dark Brahma but this is a completely uneducated guess. S/he is almost 2 months old, if that helps. (And yes I know his sparing partner, the partridge rock in the background, is a rooster too - I got him on accident I guess. Will have to figure out what to do with him now!)


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes , she is a lovely Brahma


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And yes, she is a she. Beautiful gal!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------

